
When you have a crash with your Tesla, does Tesla receive info about the crash? - GrumpyNl
Other question is, when you have a crash, can you do a readout about what happened? What does the car register?
======
vanattab
Sorry to hear about your car ;). Jk. I would have to assume tesla would have a
lot of data. Not sure how much is sent "over the air" but even "normal" cars
record quite a lot of data these days.

------
diegoperini
Can this be considered a case for mass collection of data that really benefits
public safety? If so, why is it not public? If AI systems are going to drive
our cars, why hide such valuable training data from other manufacturers and/or
students? Can calling it competitive advantage or trade secrets be considered
legit?

P.S: I'm not accusing Tesla for anything. These are just some questions that
can apply to any automobile company.

------
toomuchtodo
Yes, Tesla receives an event notification (like GMs OnStar) and can also
access the vehicle data recorder (Which is usually integrated with the airbag
system on major auto manufacturer vehicles).

You cannot obtain access to this data directly, but law enforcement can make a
legal request for it from Tesla. It registers speed, acceleration, braking,
seat belt in use, etc.

------
gcheong
See section "From or about your Tesla" for an answer to your first question.
[https://www.tesla.com/about/legal#privacy-
statement](https://www.tesla.com/about/legal#privacy-statement)

------
floatingatoll
Tesla is specifically known for detecting lies about crash reasons using
extensive flight recorder data auto-submitted by the car. They have mentioned
specific data points before.

------
GrumpyNl
thanks guys

